
Whistleblower Report Says GE Is “A Bigger Fraud Than Enron” - Gustomaximus
https://www.scribd.com/document/421961650/2019-08-15-GE-Whistleblower-Report
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20705449](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20705449)

